# Finally no real events at the moment



## Cuka2cool (Apr 12, 2018)

I can finally play animal crossing the way I like slowly.



I?m craftng my campers special requests.





Tending to my garden.




And enjoying fishing again.


----------



## tamtam (Apr 13, 2018)

Didn't realize how boring the game would be without all the events lol  I've only gotten 1 Gulliver villager so far, but I gotta say, I don't really care.  I figure eventually I'll get them.  I only need to make 5 more requested items and I'll have them all finished. Just need to finish a few more level 20s to get the sparkle stones to make them.  I'm making hedges like there's no tomorrow to keep sending Gulliver out, but that's it.  Now would probably be a good time for me to try to figure out cross-pollinating again, but I think I'll pass.  Yep, I'm bored!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 13, 2018)

Lolol it’s okay and I enjoy these peaceful moments, craft what I need


----------



## J087 (Apr 13, 2018)

3 more days


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 14, 2018)

J087 said:


> 3 more days



Until what ? D:


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Apr 14, 2018)

J087 said:


> 3 more days



Ech, please not a gardening event...


----------



## Ras (Apr 14, 2018)

The fortune cookies thing.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2018)

I gotta say, I am enjoying the time off from all these freaking events. But having said that, I’m actually not playing much at all and waiting for the fortune cookies to start playing again


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 14, 2018)

I've only popped on once or twice the last few days, and it's been nice. I'm still working on getting my flower trade furniture, which is slow going. I've also been getting one or two villagers maxed out each day! I believe I have enough sparkle stones to finish crafting all the special requests, so I'll be working toward getting those requests asap! Also, I haven't done much with Gulliver yet. I went through the tutorial, but I've been waiting on more data about him before giving him expensive items. Anyhoo, it's been refreshing having time to focus on goals not tied to an event at a nice relaxing pace.


----------

